# Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"



## Saka (21. November 2016)

Da ich sowas gesucht habe, ist dieses Preisleistungsverhältnis OK? Unabhängig von MK!
Oder gehts günstiger?


http://www.fischundfangshop.de/matze-koch-set-ansitzwunder.html

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pC4vQXhqz6A


----------



## daci7 (21. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*

Das kann man so schwer sagen, da man nicht weiß was an Kleinteilen so alles dabei ist. Und ich muss sagen, ich kenne auch die MK Ruten/Rollen nicht.
Für eine Grundausstattung mit Rute, Rolle, Schnur und Kleinteilen 200 Tacken hinzulegen finde ich einen vernünftigen Preis - da kann man auch schon brauchbare Sachen erwarten.
Ich würd aber aus o.g. Gründen das Set aber immer selbst zusammenstellen


----------



## Saka (21. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*

Zum Beispiel?


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*



Saka schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel?



Das kommt auf deinen bevorzugten Zielfisch an.


----------



## Franz_16 (21. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*

Ich habe mir vor einigen Tagen das Vorstellungsvideo zu diesem Set angeschaut. Man hat sich bei der Zusammenstellung offensichtlich schon Gedanken gemacht. 

Wenn man sich selber ein solches Set zusammenstellt wird man am Ende nicht viel günstiger kommen - zudem ist es mittlerweile ganz schön schwierig schöne 3-teilige 3lbs Ruten mit Korkgriff zu finden  

Der Vorteil an den Kleinteilen in diesem Set im Vergleich zu manch anderen Sets z.B. vom Discounter ist, dass die Kleinteile hochwertig gewählt sind und man sie bedenkenlos einsetzen kann... 

Zu deinen Fragen:


> Preisleistungsverhältnis OK?


Ich würde sagen Ja! 



> Oder gehts günstiger?


Ja wahrscheinlich schon, aber nicht wirklich viel...


----------



## Saka (21. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*

Genau die Fische für diese Rute!


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*



Saka schrieb:


> Genau die Fische für diese Rute!



Naja .. an meinen Gewässern würde ich mit dieser Rute z.B. nicht auf Zander gehen ...


----------



## Peter_Piper (21. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*

HIER gibt's die Rute auch solo, also ohne Rolle und Zubehör. (lediglich mit leicht verändertem Griff und 5cm kürzer)


----------



## Saka (21. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*

Nein ist sie nicht ,die Rute Ansitzwunder hat 2,65m


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*



Saka schrieb:


> Nein ist sie nicht ,die Rute Ansitzwunder hat 2,65m



Dann hast du deinen eigenen link zur Rute, zu der du fragst, nicht richig gelesen ... |kopfkrat
da steht: "Technische Daten: Steckrute, 3-teilig, 3,65 m lang"



Saka schrieb:


> http://www.fischundfangshop.de/matze-koch-set-ansitzwunder.html


----------



## Peter_Piper (21. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*

komisch, ich sehe zwar schlecht und brauche eine Brille, aber in der Anzeige von dir steht 3,65 Meter Länge,...
...aber nix für ungut, wollte nur einen Tipp geben.


----------



## Saka (21. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*

doch hab ich. 
Ich meinte ja horst&monika
egal, mir gehts aber hier auch um Preisleistung oder alternativen!


----------



## Peter_Piper (21. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*

Falls Du eine schon eine Freilaufrolle in der Größe 4-5000 hast, wäre die Anschaffung der Rute sicher eine Option und auch kostengünstiger als das kompl Set. 
Und um noch einmal auf die Länge zu kommen, das Ansitzwunder hat eine Länge von 3,65m, 10 Ringe, und ein WG von 30-110gr. Meine vorgeschlagene MK Natur pur Rute  hat eine Länge von 3,60m, 10 Ringe, und ein WG von 30-110gr. Von daher weiß ich beim besten Willen nicht, wie du auf 2,65m kommst? |kopfkrat


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*



Saka schrieb:


> doch hab ich.
> Ich meinte ja horst&monika
> egal, mir gehts aber hier auch um Preisleistung oder alternativen!



das muss ich aber jetzt nicht verstehen, stimmts ?!


----------



## Saka (21. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*

Sry vertippt
@ Toni1962
nein mußt du nicht


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*



Saka schrieb:


> Sry vertippt
> @ Toni1962
> nein mußt du nicht



na dann bin ich hier raus


----------



## daci7 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*



Saka schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel?



Karpfenrute mit ~2,75lbs zum Bleistift ne Mad D-Fender für knapp 60 Tacken
Günstige Freilaufrolle - zum Beispiel 'ne Okuma Longbow 50 für ~50 Euro
Paar Meter Schnur fürn 5er.
Bleiben knapp 80 für Kleinteile, dafür lässt sich schon was zusammensuchen.
|wavey:

Wenn du mal genauer sagen würdest was du haben willst, dann könnte man mehr Tipps geben. Soll die Rute einen Korkgriff haben? 3-teilig sein? Willst du unbedingt einen Freilauf an der Rolle haben?
Grüße
David


----------



## Andal (22. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*



daci7 schrieb:


> Bleiben knapp 80 für Kleinteile, dafür lässt sich schon was zusammensuchen.
> |wavey:



Und wenn man da etwas schaut, wird das deutlich mehr sein, als in der gezeigten Box und es wird um kein  Haar schlechter sein.


----------



## jkc (22. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*

Hi, sehe ich ähnlich, für 200 Steine bekommt man schon renmoiertes Gerät, sogar so günstig dass auch noch etwas für Kleinteile überbleibt. Z.B. ne Chub Outkast + die schon genannte Okuma Longbow, oder auch ne Slammer Liveliner (ca. 80€).

Grüße JK


----------



## thomson79 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*

Moin,

also ich habe mir das Set nun auch mal bestellt..kann Euch gerne dann Bericht erstatten wenn es da ist...


----------



## Andal (22. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*

Was mich bei solchen Promo-Packs immer skeptisch werden lässt, ist die Tatsache, dass niemand auch nur einen einzigen Cent verschenkt und alle Beteiligten (Balzer, MK und die F&F) noch einen Reibach machen wollen. Gerade jetzt, wenn "das alte Zeug" von 2016 raus muss, wird man fürs gleiche Geld in einem guten Angelladen mehr für das gleiche Geld bekommen.


----------



## PAFischer (22. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*

Hab mir auch das Video zu diesem Set angeschaut.

Ich muss sagen, knapp 200Euro für Rute, Rolle, guter Schnur und durch die Bank gute Kleinteile ist durchaus ok.

Ob Chub jetzt hochwertiger als Balzer ist, darüber kann man diskutieren.

Vor allem zielt diese Rute ja ausdrücklich darauf ab, eben keine Karpfenrute zu sein. Deshalb kann man die auch schlecht mit einer solchen vergleichen.

Würde ich Sie mir kaufen? Eher nicht. Wenn ich eine schöne Rute mit weicher Aktion und etwas Reserven will, nehm ich mir lieber eine schicke Avon Rute.


----------



## exil-dithschi (22. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, knapp 200Euro für Rute, Rolle, guter Schnur und durch die Bank gute Kleinteile ist durchaus ok.


denke ich auch.
würde mir das set zwar auch nicht holen, liegt aber daran, daß ich keine freilaufrollen mag, bzw. nicht für nötig halte, aber das ist wie so vieles eben geschmackssache.


----------



## daci7 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*

Es kommt doch darauf an was man will 
Ob auf einer Rute nun "Karpfenrute" oder nicht draufsteht ist ja erstmal egal. 
Man bezeichnet als Karpfenrute ja momentan einfach eine mittelschwere Grundrute mi +/- 3,6m Länge ... also genau das, was in dem Set angeboten wird. Ob man damit jetzt auf Karpfen, Hecht, Zander, Aal, Schleie, Brassen, Dorsch, Plattfisch oder Hornhecht fischt ist ja egal. All diese Arten befische ich teilweise mit meinen "Karpfenruten".

Ich muss auch sagen, dass ich mir meine letzten Geräte alle gebraucht gekauft habe und dabei teilweise richtige Schnäppchen geschossen hab. Wenn man Zeit und eine wenig Ahnung hat und die Rute nicht bis Übermorgen braucht ist es überhaupt kein Problem für das gleiche Geld wesentlich höherwertige Ruten/Rollen mit Kleinteilen zu bekommen.
|wavey:


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*

Ne 3 teilige Karpfenrute mit Korkgriff unter 50€ wäre zb die Pelzer Bondage Kork (3.66m Länge, von 2.5-3lbs wählbar, 24t Carbon Blank)

Rolle wie zuvor schon genannt ne bewährte Okuma Longbow.
Auf Balzer-Rollen geb ich persönlich nicht einen Pfifferling.

Bleiben problemlos 80-100 Tacken über, für die man sehr viel Kleinkram bekommt, und vor allem auch nach seinem Gusto.


----------



## -TiTo- (23. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*

Wenn man bedenkt für den das Set gedacht ist finde ich es gut.

Natürlich kann man mit etwas Erfahrung ein günstigeres Set zusammenstellen, die haben Anfänger aber für gewöhnlich nicht 
Gerade da kauft man für die Euros die überbleiben vermutlich jede menge unnützes Zeug und hat hinterher nichts gespart.
Wer also als Anfänger was sucht um seine ersten Schritte zu machen kann hier meiner Meinung nach bedenkenlos zugreifen und wird sicher für den Anfang etwas taugliches haben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*

Wer Bock au Angeln hat, und Freude an Gerät kauft kein Set, der schaut sich um und  findet dann selbst raus, welche Rute und welche Rolle er klasse findet. 

Wer meint er möchte mal irgendwo Schnupperangeln, für den ist auch so ein Set eine Alternative. 

Ich würde sie nicht kaufen, wie auch sonst nichts aus dem Shop einer Zeitschrift, das können Gerätehändler besser und preiswerter.


----------



## Polarfuchs (23. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*



Testudo schrieb:


> Wer Bock au Angeln hat, und Freude an Gerät kauft kein Set, der schaut sich um und  findet dann selbst raus, welche Rute und welche Rolle er klasse findet.



Und was ist wenn man keine Kontakte hat?? Soll sich ein Newbee jezze ohne Erfahrungswerte alleine im Angelladen aufgrund der Ratschläge irgendwelcher Verkäufer was kaufen was er für gut hält...??
Ich weiß noch als wär es gestern gewesen, wie die Aktion bei mir damals in die Hose gegangen ist....
Von daher kann ich das schielen nach solchen Sets durchaus verstehen....
Natürlich ist mal mit anderen gehen und deren Tackle testen das Optimum- aber die Möglichkeit hat nunmal nicht jeder.


----------



## Andal (23. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*



Polarfuchs schrieb:


> Und was ist wenn man keine Kontakte hat??



Dann fragt man in einem Forum und bekommt, jedenfalls was Rute und Rolle angeht, auch brauchbare Informationen. Und sollte er das Kleinzeug auch noch anfragen, dann wird der sicher auch dazu noch Antworten bekommen.


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (23. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*

Moin,

auch wenn mich hier jetzt einige Tacklefetischisten auslachen werden, so möchte ich Euch trotzdem mal meine Sichtweise darlegen.

Mir wäre dieses Set zu teuer. Nur weil MK Ansitzwunder drauf steht glaube ich persönlich nicht, das dieses Set etwas besonderes ist und diesen Preis Rechtfertigt.

Ob Karpfen, Hecht, Zander oder auch Schleie, man braucht für diese Zielfische normalerweise keine spezifische Rute. Wir haben früher mit den billigsten Teleruten die dicksten Fische gefangen. Das ist nämlich genau das, was uns die Tackle Dealer alle weis machen wollen:

"Du brauchst, um Erfolgreich zu sein, für jeden Fisch und jede Angelart eine spezielle Rute nebst Kleinkram". Und das stimmt einfach nicht.

Eine gute Allroundrute ist z.b. diese hier:

Mitchell Universe Allround/393/13´/50-100g, 7 Ringe

Eine 3 tlg. Steckrute mit Korkgriff. Mit dieser Rute fische ich auf Zander, Karpfen, Hecht, Aal und Shleie. Kostet: ca. 90,-€

Dazu, und Achtung jetzt kommt´s: Eine Freilaufrolle vom NORMA (Civit-Rolle) für schlappe 16,99 € ( diese Rolle hatte ich einst bei einem Hegefischen in der Tombola gewonnen) 
Mit dieser Rolle nebst Ersatzspule aus Aluminium bin ich so zufrieden, das ich mir nach einiger Zeit noch drei weitere Nachbestellt habe. Die haben einen so weichen und Wiederstandslosen Freilauf, fast als hätte man den Bügel offen. Ideal für Zander. Einem 20 pfd. Karpfen hielt die Rolle auch ohne Probleme stand. Es muß nicht immer teures Marken-Tackle sein. 

Gruß
ZH


----------



## Seele (23. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*



Zanderhunter66 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> auch wenn mich hier jetzt einige Tacklefetischisten auslachen werden, so möchte ich Euch trotzdem mal meine Sichtweise darlegen.
> 
> ...


 

 Naja, wenigstens ein bisschen Spaß darf Angeln ja auch machen. Und waidgerecht ist das Norma/Aldi/Lidl Zeug sicher nicht, was hab ich da schon alles im Drill bei anderen durch die Luft fliegen sehen |kopfkrat

 Aber BTT: Der Preis ist einfach nicht einschätzbar, da man gerade bei der Rolle keine Angaben hat. Aus der Schnurfassung kann man einfach keine Qualität ablesen. Das ist bei Ruten schon anders, wenn man sich die einzelnen Komponenten ansieht, dann kann man schon eher sein Urteil fällen. 
 Ich würde sagen, da ist für den Hersteller gut Geld verdient, aber ganz mies ist das Set nicht. Vor Allem die Kleinteile passen.


----------



## Stulle (23. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*

Wenn man Wüste was noch an teilen dabei ist, das würde den unterschied zwischen völlig überteuerten ramsch und angemessen teurem ramsch ausmachen.


----------



## Polarfuchs (23. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*



Andal schrieb:


> Dann fragt man in einem Forum und bekommt, jedenfalls was Rute und Rolle angeht, auch brauchbare Informationen. Und sollte er das Kleinzeug auch noch anfragen, dann wird der sicher auch dazu noch Antworten bekommen.



Auch hier hat ein Mensch ohne jede Ahnung häufig das Problem die guten von den sagen wir "weniger" guten Ratschlägen zu unterscheiden...
Nur als Beispiel würde ich auch eine derart günstige Rolle eben auch nicht als völlig universell einsetzbar bezeichnen- zumindest nicht in unserem Geläuf. Klar ist ja mal am Wasser treffen das Optimum, welches ich auch gerne immer wieder Leuten anbiete, die Fragen und aus der Gegend kommen- für manche ist das aber auch schon wieder zu viel Akt. Dreht sich halt nicht bei allen Anglern das Universum um das Fischen. Und für Leute die ohne Ahnung und Action was halbwegs solides zum Fischen suchen denke ich, ist so ein Set durchaus eine Alternative.

....auf jeden Fall besser als die ganzen "Zielfisch-" und "Allround-Sets" die sonst so angeboten werden.


----------



## exil-dithschi (23. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*



Polarfuchs schrieb:


> Soll sich ein Newbee jezze ohne Erfahrungswerte alleine im Angelladen aufgrund der Ratschläge irgendwelcher Verkäufer was kaufen was er für gut hält...??
> Ich weiß noch als wär es gestern gewesen, wie die Aktion bei mir damals in die Hose gegangen ist....


mir ist es ähnlich gegangen, da hab´ ich allerdings schon ein paar jährchen geangelt und mir vom verkäufer als hechtrute ´nen 3m besenstiel mit 150gr wg aufschatzen lassen.
seit ca. sechs jahren, knapp 25 jahre später bin ich allerdings froh sie zu haben, geniale schlepprute.


----------



## daci7 (23. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*

Hmm ... eventuell kann man das alles ja mal in einer Umfrage/Sammlung zusammenfassen?

Ich hab mal aus 'nem anderen Board eine Zusammenfassung für Baitcaster mit entsprechendem Wurfgewicht gefunden - die Tabelle ist Gold wert für Leute die sich nicht 100% in der Materie auskennen und wird immer wieder rausgesucht, wenn ein neuer Kauf ansteht.

Und im MeFo Bereich hier im Board gibts auch schon ne Geräteliste mit Usern die diese fischen, was mir ebenfalls geholfen hat den Markt zu überblicken.

Wenn man nu das ganze für Einsteiger hinbiegen könnte ... nach dem Motto:

1. Ansitzangeln
1.2. Posenfischen
1.2.1. Zielfisch Karpfen, Hecht, Schleie, Aal
1.2.2. Zielfisch Weißfisch, Forellen, Schleie, Barsch
1.3. Grundfischen/Feedern
1.3.1. Zielfisch Karpfen, Hecht, Schleie, Aal
1.3.2. Zielfisch Weißfisch, Forellen, Schleie, Barsch

2. Spinnfischen
2.1. Dropshot/Finesse
2.1.1. UL - Barsch, Forelle, Weißfisch
2.1.2. L - Barsch, Forelle, Zander, Hecht
2.2. Blinkern/Wobblern
2.2.1. UL - Barsch, Forelle, Weißfisch
2.2.2. L - Barsch, Forelle, Zander, Hecht
2.2.3. M - Barsch, Zander, Hecht
2.2.4. H - Zander, Hecht, Wels
2.2.5. XH - Hecht, Wels
2.3. Gummifischen
2.3.1. UL - Barsch, Forelle, Weißfisch
2.3.2. L - Barsch, Forelle, Zander, Hecht
2.3.3. M - Barsch, Zander, Hecht
2.3.4. H - Zander, Hecht, Wels
2.3.5. XH - Hecht, Wels

Die Liste ist noch lange nicht vollständig, das weiß ich selbst ;P
Zu allen Unterpunkten dann Bestenfalls Kombos sammeln und kurze Berichte/Empfehlungen verlinken... so könnte man auch die 12093123 Fragen nach DER neuen Kombo entgegenwirken...
Hmmm ... wie stehts mit Interesse?


----------



## Andal (23. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*

Wenn in einem Trööt wie diesem mehrere User so ziemlich das gleiche empfehlen, dann finde ich, dient das einem Anfänger durchaus als ein ernstzunehmender Hinweis, was er sich ohne Bedenken kaufen kann und was besser nicht. Vor allem, wo er sich Geld für andere Sachen einsparen kann und was, wie im Fall der Rolle, bewährt ist und was nicht.


----------



## Conchoolio (23. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*

Vornweg mal eines. Ich habe ca. 50 Ruten und Rollen, alles was man haben kann von Picker über Feeder und Match bis hin zu Welsgerät und dabei auch immer Qualität. 

Aber was mach ich seit einigen Jahren? Ich habe zum Ansitz (nicht zum Spinnfischen) fast nichts mehr dabei. 2 Tele-Grundruten die ich bei Angeldomäne für 27,00€ gekauft habe (Firecrest), zwei kleine Okuma Longbow 30 für die ich im Angebot jeweils 45€ bezahlt habe, einen Kescher, zwei Banksticks und paar Haken, paar Bleie und noch ein paar Wirbel.

Als Allroudset ist sowas meiner Meinung nach billiger einzeln zu kaufen.


----------



## Aalbubi (23. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*

Kannst ja einen Thread eröffnen daci7, ist natürlich sinnvoll und würde sehr vielen Leuten weiterhelfen!
MfG


----------



## Andal (23. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*

Das ist doch vergebene Liebesmüh!


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*

Das stelle ich mir ungemein verwirrend vor - schließlich hat jeder individuelle Gründe für die Anwendung seines jeweiligen Setups.

Beispielsweise sieht eine Hechtcombo zum gezielten Hindernisangeln vom Ufer potenziell komplett anders aus als eine für das Freiwasserangeln vom Boot.

Ohne einen riesigen Roman zum individuellen Warum fängt ein Anfänger damit gar nix an.

Im Gegenteil - wenn der eine "Spezialcombo" unreflektiert kauft und verwendet, kann das ganz schön nach hinten losgehen - weil er potenziell gar nicht nachvollziehen kann, warum das jeweilige Setup genau so aussieht, wie es aussieht.

Dann beißt es sich in den Hintern, weil es gar nicht wirklich funktionieren KANN.

Als viel sinnvoller empfände ich da eher einen standardisierten Fragenkatalog für Anfänger, damit man denen nicht alles einzeln aus der Nase ziehen muss.

Also eine Art allgemeines Anforderungsprofil mit den Faktoren (Achtung: kein Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit):

1. Zielfische (inkl. potenzieller Beifänge - z. B. "Barschcombo, muss aber auch nen wütenden Großrapfen aushalten, weil es die bei uns zuhauf gibt" etc.)

2. Still- oder Fließgewässer

3. Bei Fließgewässer: Stömungsstärke (ist ja ein Unterschied, ob Forellenbach oder Rhein-Hauptstrom - was sich dann u. a. auf die erforderlichen Bleikopfgewichte etc. auswirkt)

4. Boots- oder Uferangeln

5. Hindernisreichtum (im Wasser sowie am Ufer --> zwecks WG-Bereich/Power und Rutenlänge; kommt ja auch druff an, wieviel Platz man am Ufer zum Ausholen hat)

6. Bevorzugte Köder inklusive deren Gewicht (Blech, Wobbler, Gummi, Jerks.......... --> reine Köderlänge reicht nicht)

7. Angedachte Angeltechnik (was z. B. bei Rollen auch mit über die sinnvolle ÜS entscheidet, bei Ruten über die Aktion usw.)

8. Erforderliche Wurfweite

9. Spezialcombo für einen bestimmten Zweck oder eher allroundig (z. B. Spinne, die man aber auch mal zum Aal-Ansitz missbrauchen kann etc.)

10. Preisbereich

Je genauer jemand solche Faktoren definiert bzw. angibt, desto schneller und präziser kann ihm geholfen werden.

Dann sinkt auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit für Threads mit so viel- bzw. nichtssagenden Fragen wie "Suche Hechtrute - welche ist da gut?"


----------



## Andal (23. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*



> Dann sinkt auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit für Threads mit so vielsagenden Fragen wie "Suche Hechtrute - welche ist da gut?"



Da wird genau gar nichts sinken, außer vielleicht der Bereitschaft, sich weiterhin an solchen Dokumentationen zu beteiligen. Es werden dann weiterhin nichtsfragende Fragen hingehudelt, die sich am Ende ohne echte Antworten in banalem Tackle-Talk verlieren. - S.N.A.F.U.!


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*

Tja, ne gewisse Denkarbeit und Vorab-Beschäftigung mit der Sache kann man halt niemandem abnehmen...

Eine größere Erleichterung als so ein Fragenkatalog, der zumindest die wichtigsten Bedenk-Faktoren mit einschließt, fällt mir auch nicht mehr ein.

Der betet ja quasi detailliert vor, worüber man sich vorab etwas Gedanken machen sollte.

Aber wenn sogar so ein relativ stupides "Ausfüllen" schon zu viel wäre - da gäbe es ja quasi fast gar nix (mehr) zu denken, sondern nur zu antworten...


----------



## Andal (23. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Tja, ne gewisse Denkarbeit und Vorab-Beschäftigung mit der Sache kann man halt niemandem abnehmen...



...zumal Angeln auch nicht nur eine Beschäftigung der Dichter und Denker ist.


----------



## Heininger (23. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*

ich denke das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis is auf jeden Fall o.k.!


----------



## Heininger (23. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*



Andal schrieb:


> ...zumal Angeln auch nicht nur eine Beschäftigung der Dichter und Denker ist.



sehr richtig! auch der kleine Mann kann sich erlauben, ein Angler geheissen zu werden!


----------



## funkbolek (23. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*

Also die Idee mit einem Sticky mit ein paar bewährten Kombinationen (Rute/Rolle/Schnut) finde ich super. Ja, es gibt Menschen die sich Stunden und Tage mit ihrem Setup beschäftigen undTausende von Euro für ihren Kram investieren. Diese Menschen verbringen oft sehr viele Stunden am Wasser. An die richtet sich so ein Sticky aber nicht, sondern meistens an Anfänger, die einfach mal drauf los angeln wollen und dafür zunächst meist kein übermaessig großes Budget zur Verfügung haben. Solche Anfänger werden im Laufe der Zeit erst durch eigene Erfahrung merken, warum eine knüppelharte Rute vllt nicht Ideal zum Barschfischen geeignet ist und wieso man mit einem Wabbelstock Bisse bei einem Zander nicht so gut verwerten kann.  

Wenn man aber mal ehrlich ist, dann gibt es aber oft ganz brauchbare Kompromisse, mit denen ein ANFÄNGER seine ersten Schritte machen kann und sich dann speziell für seine Bedürfnisse angepasst Gerätschaften dazu kaufen kann. Und genau dafür ist so ein "Ansitzwunder" doch für den Bereich des Ansitzangelns doch gedacht: als Allroundangel! Dafür ist doch eine 3,60 3lbs Rute mit einer 3000 oder 4000 Rolle und einer 32er Schnur doch gut geeignet. Und diese Angaben könnte man doch mit bestimmten Produkten, die sich in der Vergangenheit mehrfach bei mehreren Anglern bewehrt haben, ergänzen. 
Auch im Bereich des Spinfischens gibts die Möglichkeit ne Rute zu haben, mit der man verschiedenes ausprobieren kann. Natürlich ist das dann kein Gummiwunder, Super-Blechpeitsche oder HighClassFinesseRod, aber der Anfänger merkt ohnehin erst mit der Zeit, was er an seinen Gewässern am besten fischen sollte und was erfolgreich ist. 

Das ganze dann in drei verschiedene Preiskategorien und fertig ist eine super Übersicht für alle, die eine Übersicht haben wollen.
Im computerbase forum gibts das (Kaufberatung für Office/Multimedia/Gaming/Silent PC in drei verschiedenen Preiskategorien und es hat sich wirklich bewährt.


Ich fände das hier auch super!

EDIT: im Wallerbereich gibts so eine Übersicht auch


----------



## Heininger (23. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*

so'n Sticky ist für jeden Anfänger die beste Wahl, denke ich!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*

Unter einem Sticky habe ich früher etwas verstanden das hatte nichts mit angeln zu tun. Oder doch, zum Bootsangeln kann man vielleicht noch einen parallele ziehen, man ist froh wenn alles dicht ist.


----------



## Saka (27. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*

Also ,wenn ich jetzt die von euch vorgeschlagenen Ruten und Rollen nehme bin ich so um die 130€. Dazu kommt noch die Schnur und die anderen Kleinteile. Am ende bin ich nicht wirklich günstiger, schlechter oder qualitativ besser bedient.


----------



## Purist (27. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*



Saka schrieb:


> Dazu kommt noch die Schnur und die anderen Kleinteile. Am ende bin ich nicht wirklich günstiger, schlechter oder qualitativ besser bedient.



Die Kleinteile schätze ich auf maximal 30€, aber nur wegen der hohen hiesigen Marktpreise für diese bei Mondschein von Samurai geschmiedeten Ownerhaken.
Die Bleie sind unterster Standard, die Wirbel würden die meisten hier wohl nicht freiwillig nutzen wollen, die Perlen , die Pose wird so um die 2-3€ kosten und dann noch die Monoschnur (4-5€), naja, für die gibt's Alternativen wie Sand am Meer. Für 50€ kann man außerhalb dieses Sets deutlich mehr qualitativ gleichen oder hochwertigeren Kleinkram kaufen, wenn man auch nur etwas nach den Preisen schaut. 

Bleibt die Frage ob dieses Set dem Anfänger "hilft". Ich glaube das nicht. Erfolge könnte der auch mit deutlich weniger Geldeinsatz verbuchen, dann steht halt nirgendwo MK drauf und der müsste sich ein paar Gedanken mehr über die Zusammenstellung machen, die ihm im Anglerdasein aber später nützen werden |rolleyes


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*



funkbolek schrieb:


> Im computerbase forum gibts das (Kaufberatung für Office/Multimedia/Gaming/Silent PC in drei verschiedenen Preiskategorien und es hat sich wirklich bewährt.



Im Computerbereich ist der Wald an Vergleichsmaterial auch ungleich kleiner.
Bei Grafikkarten gibts nur 2 Möglichkeiten, Ati oder Nvidia.
Das gleiche Spiel bei diversen Anwendungen wie Office usw....das meiste weniger Bekannte läuft doch unter "ferner liefen".

Beim Angelzeug ist die Auswahl eigentlich kaum überschaubar, um das auf wenige in der Auswahl runterzubrechen. Das Einzige was ginge wäre ne Preisspanne "von-bis", alles andere kommt dann eher Vorlieben oder gar Fetisch nah.

Von daher wird man immer wieder mit diversen Tackle-Fragen hier konfrontiert, egal ob Anfänger oder nicht.
Foren sind ja ansich perse nicht verkehrt für Anfänger, er bekommt hier Erfahrungswerte anderer geliefert.
Das heißt aber im Umkehrschluss nicht, das ihm das zusagt, selbst wenns in seinen preislichen Rahmen passt.
Das ist wie die berühmte Katze im Sack kaufen.
Als Anfänger sollte man doch wirklich mal in einen Laden gehen und sich wenigstens mal ganz unverbindlich beraten lassen und auch die eine oder andere Rute+Rolle begrabbeln.
Ein gutes Gefühl dabei zu haben ist deutlich mehr wert als für einen persönlich nichts sagende Aussagen auf irgendwelchen Webseiten.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (27. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*

Also ich würde das auch nicht empfehlen. Das ist halt so typisch für ein Set: eine Pose, paar Grundbleie, 2 Karpfenvorfächer..., für jeden Einsatzbereich zumindest ein Teil..., das ist doch nichts halbes und nichts ganzes. Ich kenn die Rute jetzt nicht, aber -110 Gramm erscheint mir auch bisschen hoch, um eine ordentliche Bandbreite abdecken zu können. Würde da eher etwas mit -60 oder höchstens 80 Gramm empfehlen. 

Das mit einer Liste bewährter Combos ist glaube ich nicht zielführend. 10000 Angler, 10001 Combos, darauf wird es rauslaufen.


----------



## Purist (27. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Als Anfänger sollte man doch wirklich mal in einen Laden gehen und sich wenigstens mal ganz unverbindlich beraten lassen und auch die eine oder andere Rute+Rolle begrabbeln.



Wenn man Pech hat, wird das aber auf das Gleiche hinauslaufen, wie der Kauf dieses Sets, nur eben ohne große Werbetrommel. 

Als Anfänger sollte man drei Dinge tun: 1. Sich seine Gewässer gut anschauen und sie lesen lernen,
2. sich querbeet Fachwissen aneignen (irgendwelche Fangvideos (wahlweise auch solche Werbeclips!) sind dazu völlig ungeeignet, solange da nicht genau auf das Gewässer, Tackledetails und die Umstände (Wetter, Jahreszeit etc.) eingegangen wird) und der wohl wichtigste Tip: 
Anderen Anglern vor Ort über die Schulter schauen (welche Montagen benutzen die?), sich mit denen unterhalten und sie im Zweifel auch gezielt ausfragen. Auch die haben nicht die Wahrheit gepachtet, wissen nach vielen Jahren aber gewiss besser bescheid als jemand, der das Gewässer noch nie gesehen hat.  

Beispiel:
An den Kanälen, wo ein MK in der Regel ansitzt, bringen mindestens drei Methoden bessere Erfolge auf Aal als Birnen- oder Kugelblei. Wer die dennoch benutzt, wird einigen Frust erleben dürfen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*



Purist schrieb:


> Wenn man Pech hat, wird das aber auf das Gleiche hinauslaufen, wie der Kauf dieses Sets, nur eben ohne große Werbetrommel.



So tief kann man gar nicht ins Klo greifen.
Zum einen hab ich vorher geschildert was mir so vorschwebt, darauf sollte der Händler entsprechend reagieren.
Zum anderen hab ich das Zeux mal in der Hand gehabt, weiß also wie es sich anfühlt und ob ich damit klarkommen könnte.

Reagiert der Händler nicht auf Obiges, dann verliert er halt ne potenzielle Kaufkraft und das für Immer. Glaube kaum das sich das ein Händler durch die Lappen gehen lässt.
Das Problem ist vielmehr woanders, nämlich beim potentiellen Kunden.
Der steht oftmals wie die Kuh vorm Uhrwerk wenn er so einen Laden das erste Mal betritt...wird förmlich erschlagen von der Fülle. Und selten ist einem Anfänger wirklich klar, was er überhaupt möchte.
Da wirds auch für den Händler nicht ganz einfach da irgendwas zusammen zustellen, nicht selten ist es dann eben doch nicht das was der Kunde eigentlich wollte.


Ein Gewässer lesen lernen wird ein Anfänger kaum können, schon gar nicht ohne Hilfsmittel um zb zu loten (besagte Rute+Rolle, die er noch nicht hat, aber erwerben will).
Das ist ein Zyklus den er erst danach erlernen kann, ohne dem bleibt ihm nur das Beobachten oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche.

Ich geb dir aber insofern völlig recht, das der beste Lernweg ist, sich von anderen Anglern etwas abzuschauen, zuzuschauen und nachmachen.
Damit eignet man sich Fachwissen an, was oftmals weder in Büchern noch irgendwo im Netz zu finden ist, weil es sehr häufig speziell auf bestimmte Gewässer abzielt.


----------



## Purist (27. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Da wirds auch für den Händler nicht ganz einfach da irgendwas zusammen zustellen, nicht selten ist es dann eben doch nicht das was der Kunde eigentlich wollte.



Solange der Händler selber Angler ist und die Gewässer der Umgebung bzw. des Kunden kennt, kann man da mehr erwarten. Bezüglich der Produktvielfalt denke ich, dass heute den meisten Anfängern die Lektüre eines guten Grundwerks fehlt. Ahnungslos muss keiner zum Händler gehen, aber durch den Konsum von "Fast-Food", in Form der meisten Angelvideos (kurzweilige Action, dank dem Schnitt schnell viele Fische), wird das eben gerade nicht vermittelt. Der Neuling sieht nur den Methodenwirrwarr und viele in die Kamera gehaltene Fische...



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ein Gewässer lesen lernen wird ein Anfänger kaum können, schon gar nicht ohne Hilfsmittel um zb zu loten (besagte Rute+Rolle, die er noch nicht hat, aber erwerben will).
> Das ist ein Zyklus den er erst danach erlernen kann, ohne dem bleibt ihm nur das Beobachten oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche.



Der Anfänger sollte aber schon wissen, wo er auf was angeln will, die weiteren Kenntnisse muss er sich später erarbeiten, völlig richtig. Für die ist ein "Ansitzwunder" dann jedoch der falsche Weg.


----------



## funkbolek (28. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Im Computerbereich ist der Wald an Vergleichsmaterial auch ungleich kleiner.
> Bei Grafikkarten gibts nur 2 Möglichkeiten, Ati oder Nvidia.
> Das gleiche Spiel bei diversen Anwendungen wie Office usw....das meiste weniger Bekannte läuft doch unter "ferner liefen".
> 
> ...



Ja das stimmt schon, allerdings gibts es trotzdem in den verschiedenen Angelbereichen Gerätschaften, die immer wieder empfohlen werden zB bei den Rollen die RedArc. Das wäre meines Erachtens nach ein Anhaltspunkt für den Anfänger, wenn er denn dann mal in den Laden geht, einen Referenzpunkt zu haben.

Das Problem mit dem "Katze im Sack" kaufen hat der Anfänger so oder so, weil er ja noch keinerlei Erfahrungen hat. Die wird er auch nicht durch das Durchlesen von Test oder Büchern über Gewässer bekommen, sondern durch am Wasser verbrachte Stunden. Abgesehen davon wäre so ein Sticky ja nur ein Anhaltspunkt und würde es ja nicht ausschließen, dass eine individuelle Kaufberatung im Forum erfolgt. Es ging mir dabei eher um eine grobe Orientierung. Die Wissenschaft, die manche aus dem Angeln machen, mag ja für den Einzelnen gerechtfertigt sein, für manch anderen, der im Jahr unter 100 Stunden am Wasser verbringt, ist es aber gerade am Anfang vielleicht gar nicht so hilfreich sich auf ganz genaue präzise Umstände festzulegen, die er dann aber genau an nur einem Gewässer hat und dann nur mit einer ganz speziellen Methode wegen des ihm empfohlenen Geräts befischen kann. Natürlich hilft eine Spezialisierung um erfolgreich zu sein, aber aus Sicht des Einsteigers finde ich das immer ein bisschen schade, wenn man diesen auf etwas festnagelt, obwohl Angeln doch so vielseitig sein kann. 
Sorry fürs Missbrauchen des Topics! 

BTT: Würde das Set ebenfalls nicht kaufen, sondern mir eine Kombi (zB MAD Defender/Fox Warrior plus Okuma Longbow oder Penn Slammer) kaufen


----------



## Purist (28. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*



funkbolek schrieb:


> Es ging mir dabei eher um eine grobe Orientierung.



Eine sinnvolle Anfängerhilfe wäre durchaus eine grobe Richtung was für Gerät er für welchen Zweck (Zielfisch oder Allgemein) kaufen sollte (dafür übliche Rutenlänge/Wurfgewichte/evtl. Aktion, Rollengröße, Schnurstärke, Hakengrößen etc.) und, als Ergänzung, welche lange bewährten Modelle (von Forenmitgliedern Dauergetestet ) es auf dem Markt gibt.

Dieses Set ist dabei eben nur eine Sicht der Dinge und eine ziemlich einseitige.


----------



## Saka (29. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*

Fahre die nächsten Tage mal zum Angelspezi MD Elbepark, mal sehen was es da gibt. Und da ja die meisten nicht von der Preisleistung des Sets überzeugt sind solls eben günstiger werden.
Vorgeschlagen wurde ja von euch die Pelzer Bondage Kork und die Rolle Ocuma Longbow.
Wenn ihr noch ein paar Vorschläge in dieser Preislage habt immer her damit. So weiß ich wo nach ich  im Laden fragen oder suchen kann. Es wird sicherlich nicht alles verfügbar sein und bestimmt auch zu höheren Preisen aber anschauen kann man ja mal.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*

Ich würde es mir auch nicht kaufen...Das Zubehör vorgelegt zu bekommen ist nicht so mein Ding...


----------



## funkbolek (30. November 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*

Um Missverständnisse vorzubeugen: Die Rute und Rolle werden nicht schlecht sein, allerdings macht es mehr Sinn sich das Zubehör nach Bedarf einzeln und nach eigendem Bedarf zu kaufen.
Viel Spaß beim Stöbern im Angelladen


----------



## Martin Bothner (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*

Folgend auch von mir ein paar Gedanken zu der MK-Combo:

Die Balzer Ruten haben (bis auf die ganz billigen) vernünftige Blanks, die Rollen sind für das, was sie bieten, eher zu teuer.

Daher denke ich, dass die Rute was taugt und preislich auch in Ordnung geht, aber bei der Rolle hätte ich bedenken…

Bzgl. Kleinteilen/Zubehör sind die genannten Owner-Haken sehr gut, der Rest durchschnittliche Qualität - alles zusammen bekommt man beim Angelgerätehändler um die Ecke auch für 20-25 Euro (ok, vielleicht ohne Owner-Haken).

Zwar wird ein Anfänger mit dem Set wenig falsch machen - "Schrott" ist nicht dabei, aber wenn ein Anfänger für eine Kombo + Zubehör wirklich € 200,- ausgeben möchte, dann würde ich auch eher eine eigene Zusammenstellung empfehlen.

Auch empfinde ich persönlich das Wurfgewicht bis 110g bei den genannten Zielfischen für etwas zu hoch – das ist normalerweise das WG für Großhechte und Großkarpfen.

Denke, eine Rute um die 90g bzw. 2,75 bis 3,00lbs wäre ausreichend und paßt neben Hecht und Karpfen auch eher zu den anderen Fischarten.

Generell gibt es bei Steckruten aus Carbon heute keine wirklich schlechten Ruten mehr – die günstigeren sind weicher, parabolischer und verzeihen mehr – wer mehr ausgeben kann/will, bekommt steifere Ruten mit mehr Wurfweite und mehr Präzision – für eine „Allround-Ansitzrute“ tun es aber meiner Meinung nach auch ein einfacherer Blank.

Wer eine Rute normal behandelt, bekommt diese eigentlich „nie“ kaputt.

Bei den Rollen sieht das etwas anders aus; viele günstige machen schon nach wenigen Jahren oder häufigerer Belastung schneller schlapp (Getriebe, Spiel, Freilauf). Daher empfehle ich, bei den Rollen, sich nicht von „Bling-Bling“ und Kugellagern irritieren zu lassen.

Gerade bei Freilaufrollen gibt es wenige Hersteller, deren Modelle sich auf die Dauer als wirklich zuverlässig herausstellen.

Hier noch meine Empfehlung(en):

Wer, wie im Set enthalten, eine Rute mit Korkgriff sucht, kann zur Pelzer Contact Kork in 3,60m 3-teilig, greifen – diese gibt es in 3 verschiedenen Wurfgewichten um die € 50,- 

Wenn es kein Kork sein muss, wäre eine Anaconda Undercover II in 3,60m und 3lbs eine sehr gute Wahl (immer an das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis denken) – gibt es ab € 70,-

Die genannte MAD kenne ich vom Blank her nicht, die Chub wäre auch eine Alternative.

Bei den Freilaufrollen hat die Shimano Baitrunner 6000 OC immer noch ein fast unschlagbares Preis-Leistungsverhältnis – diese Rollen sind super robust (knapp € 100,-).

Wer es etwas günstiger mag kann neben den genannten Penn und Okuma Rollen z.B. auch auf eine Fox EOS setzten (€ 55-65 je nach Größe).

Aber selbst wenn man zu den teuersten Empfehlungen greift, bleibt immer noch genug Geld für das Zubehör, bis die € 200,- erreicht sind.

So, hoffe, ich konnte denen helfen, die überlegen, die MK-Combo zu kaufen.

Tight lines !


----------



## postmaster (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*

Im Shop kommt jetzt:

Liebe Kunden,
das limitierte Matze Koch-Set „Ansitzwunder“
ist leider ausverkauft.

https://pareyshop.de/matze-koch-set-momentan-nicht-verfuegbar/

Schade, ich hatte evtl. auch mit den Gedanken gespielt, mir eine  zu bestellen...


----------



## Jamdoumo (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*

Keine Sorge, die melken die Kuh immer solange sie Milch gibt. 

 Der Zanderkönig war auch angeblich limitiert der kommt jetzt sogar noch in zusätzlichen Farben.  

 Das Ansitzwunder kommt bestimmt bald wieder. Mit bla bla und aufgrund der Nachfrage...

 Werft denen schön Euer Geld in den Rachen. #q


----------



## Saka (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*

Okuma Longboww BF LB oder Okuma Longbow XT ?
Wobei mir das dunkle Design der Xt besser gefällt.


----------



## jigga1986 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*

Hallo ich denke ich würde mir sowas nicht wirklich kaufen. Ich finde selbs wenn man ein Anfänger ist sind 200€ schon ziehmlich viel, obwohl ich sagen muss meine erste Angelausrüstung ein fehlkauf war (ich hab mich hier informiert). Am besten hilft jemanden schnappen der schon ein wenig Erfahrung hat und mit dem einkaufen gehen. Ich finde MK hat das auch ein wenig arrogant "vermarktet".


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Matze Koch Set "Ansitzwunder"*

Für diejenigen die es interessiert: Man kann das Ansitzwunder wieder bestellen, ist jedoch fünf Euro teurer geworden.
Ich hab es mir bestellt, ich suche eh eine zweite Karpfen- bzw. Deadbaitrute und will mal sehen, ob Herr Kochs Name für Qualität birgt. Bei der Rolle bin ich zwar skeptisch (unter 70EUR wirken die meisten Balzerrollen ein wenig schäbbig imho) aber lasse mich gerne positiv überraschen.


----------

